# The Rapex



## Flea (Jan 27, 2010)

Be warned, this posting is not for the squeamish.

The concept of vagina dentata came up on another thread.  I'd never heard the term, and of course Google can lead one in all sorts of interesting directions.  Meet the Rapex ... 



> "Shaped like a female condom and worn internally, its hollow interior is lined with 25 razor-sharp teeth, which fasten on to an attacker&#8217;s penis if he attempts penetration."
> ​


It takes a lot to get me to this point, but ... I'm just speechless.  Wow.  Especially at the irony that a feminist group in South Africa is calling for it to be pulled _off_ the market.  And the social and psychological implications of wearing one in anticipation of a "surprise" attack.

It's all too weird.


----------



## David43515 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow is right. It sounds like a modern chastity belt that sneaks up on you.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 28, 2010)

From a purely practical point of view I think it may actually make a rape attack worse because once the rapist has been hurt in that way I think he may well, despite what pain he's in or because of it, be enraged to the point of killing.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 28, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> From a purely practical point of view I think it may actually make a rape attack worse because once the rapist has been hurt in that way I think he may well, despite what pain he's in or because of it, be enraged to the point of killing.



Or just trying to, uh, disengage, and use extreme violence to do so.  I would not want to be physically attached to a person who was being forcibly castrated at that very moment.


----------



## Flea (Jan 28, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> From a purely practical point of view I think it may actually make a rape attack worse because once the rapist has been hurt in that way I think he may well, despite what pain he's in or because of it, be enraged to the point of killing.



I would have to agree.  That's one of the arguments used by its detractors as well.  The designer's rationale is that the pain factor would disable the attacker long enough for the victim to have a chance at escape. Of course if there are multiple attackers that would be a moot point.

Of course in violence as with any other decision in life, every move is a series of risk/benefit calculations.  If one is lucky enough to have the benefit of foresight and training one can stack those calculations in their favor - to a point.  I think this device would only have deterrent value if more attempts than not ended with the ultimate chinese finger trap.  I doubt that would happen.  

There's also a health consideration - to be truly protected one would have to wear it a whole lot, for hours, days, or even months on end.  I'm sure that would lead to one hell of an infection after a while.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 28, 2010)

In the book Snow Crash, one of the characters had something like this only instead of large, pain-inflicting teeth it had a very small hypodermic needle device which injected a powerful tranquilizer.

Hilarity ensued when she met someone she actually wanted to be with and forgot she was wearing it.


South Africa is also the country where they developed a car-based flamethrower to deal with carjackings. Gotta give them points for ingenuity.


----------



## Flea (Jan 28, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> South Africa is also the country where they developed a car-based flamethrower to deal with carjackings. Gotta give them points for ingenuity.



Someone else developed a blade that would swing out from the driver's side door, lopping a carjacker off at the shins.  South Africa is _rough_, dude.  Oddly, I didn't have any problems while traveling there myself.  Some of my friends did though.  With apologies to any South African members on MT, South Africa has the worst men I've encountered in the world when it comes to behavior toward women.  Afrikaaner men in particular.


----------



## Stac3y (Jan 28, 2010)

South Africa now officially creeps me out.


----------



## Carol (Jan 28, 2010)

Keep in mind, one of the reasons why this was invented is because many African men cling to the tribal belief that sex with a virgin will cure AIDS.  As a result, many girls who are raped not only have to deal with the rape but with contracting HIV as well.

This offers a girl or woman that is raped a chance to not contract HIV in the process.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 28, 2010)

Carol said:


> Keep in mind, one of the reasons why this was invented is because many African men cling to the tribal belief that sex with a virgin will cure AIDS. As a result, many girls who are raped not only have to deal with the rape but with contracting HIV as well.
> 
> This offers a girl or woman that is raped a chance to not contract HIV in the process.


 
I would think that reducing the offending member to a bloody pulp would increase the odds of contracting HIV.


----------



## Carol (Jan 28, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> I would think that reducing the offending member to a bloody pulp would increase the odds of contracting HIV.



http://www.antirape.co.za/questions.htm


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think carrying a sharp knife, and sticking it in the scrotum and neck (respectively) of a would-be rapist might be more practical.


----------



## xJOHNx (Jan 29, 2010)

That's a cruel device to say the least.

Isn't that thing going to stick out of the vagina? As not every women is anatomically shaped the same..
And if I remember correctly inserting something without lubrication is pretty painfull, no? As Flea pointed out, a good old infection!


----------



## grunjhed (Feb 5, 2010)

Flea said:


> With apologies to any South African members on MT, South Africa has the worst men I've encountered in the world when it comes to behavior toward women.  Afrikaaner men in particular.



Hi Flea

I am just curious, how can you make a statement like 'With apologies to any South African members' and then go and make such a swooping assumption and generalization across 20 million odd males in a country?

Every nation has its bad apples and if anything, I have seen far worse treatment of women by arab and islamic men than South African men, all of which have been outside of the African continent.

Yes, I am a white South African male, but ask anyone I know, I am the furthest thing from being a wife beater or chauvanistic pig and I am proud to say that 100% of all my male friends are exactly the same.

If you personally have suffered at the hands of a white Afrikaans South African male, then I sincerely apologize for them, but I can assure you, it's far more the exception than the rule.

Go and do some reading on traditional Sharia law and how women are treated in the more rural areas in the middle east. Then come and make such an uneducated statement like that.

/rant over

Sorry, but nothing irritates me more than such crass generalizations.

PS: No I am not Afrikaans, but have several Afrikaans friends, and if anything, its the women who rule the roost at home, not the men.


----------

